
Show HN: PrestoText – Combining Twilio and Google Sheets to Send SMS Messages - giarc
https://gsuite.google.com/marketplace/app/prestotext/1031283182589?pli=1
======
giarc
Developer here - I created PrestoText after finding no suitable solutions
during my previous startup. We needed an easy way to send SMS messages to a
low number of people. All the other solutions we found were designed (and
priced) for sending a larger amount of SMS messages (or text messages).

Other Google Sheet add-ons exist, but they mostly use someone elses phone
number to send the messages, so you can't rely on them 1. not reading your
messages and 2. someone else using that service getting the number
blacklisted. PrestoText allows you to purchase your own Twilio phone number
(~$1 month) and send messages from your own Google Sheet. We never see the
message content or how many messages you are sending. PrestoText is simply the
tool that links Google Sheets and Twilio together.

